# Behringer x32 and direct out to Camcorder



## DannyDepac

Hey - another X32 question. 

I'm trying to record our musical performance and I want to use a direct out from the board to our camera. 

I have tried a few times over the past few days and have found that I am getting only the lead's mic which is on our first channel. I know it is probably a routing issue but I can't figure it out. I tried using a matrix yesterday and I thought that would work but I still only got her mic, and pretty loudly. 

I'm been using output 8 on the back of the board xlr to the xlr input in the camera. I have s32 digital snake at the front of the house but the board is in the back 

Does any one have an easy suggestion/ setup I could use? Should I be using the aux out instead? 

Thanks


----------



## pbansen

DannyDepac said:


> Hey - another X32 question.
> 
> I'm trying to record our musical performance and I want to use a direct out from the board to our camera.
> 
> I have tried a few times over the past few days and have found that I am getting only the lead's mic which is on our first channel. I know it is probably a routing issue but I can't figure it out. I tried using a matrix yesterday and I thought that would work but I still only got her mic, and pretty loudly.
> 
> I'm been using output 8 on the back of the board xlr to the xlr input in the camera. I have s32 digital snake at the front of the house but the board is in the back
> 
> Does any one have an easy suggestion/ setup I could use? Should I be using the aux out instead?
> 
> Thanks



You could use one of the bus mixes. Behringer's nomenclature for some of the functions of this mixer can be a little confusing. The _*MixBus*_ are what we generally would refer to as auxliiaries on an analog board - you would build a mix of the channels you need on a particular MixBus for stage monitors or IEM's for example. The Aux channels are inputs on the X32 family, not outputs

IIRC, the #7 and 8 XLR outputs are the default main left and right outputs - so unless the main left and right outputs have been assigned elsewhere, your #8 XLR will be the main right output. The only reason you'd only be getting the lead's mic (and ONLY that mic) on that channel is if that's the only channel with a main left/right assignment. If someone reassigned your main L/R to another pair of XLR's - or they are routed through the AES 50 A/B so that they appear at the stage box (which is likely), you won't see that at XLR 8.

Why don't you try this: Press the "sends on faders" button and build the mix that you want to hear in the video on, say, MixBus #4 by adjusting the sliders for each active channel. On the Routing screen, make sure that MixBus 4 is assigned to XLR output #4, then plug your camera into that output, fire it up and adjust the fader for BusMix 4 until you have an appropriate level.

I'm an X32 Rack guy and I'm used to doing all of this on an iPad, so the instructions may be slightly off when working with the physical mixer, but they may get you where you need to be.

Good luck!


----------



## JimOC_1

A zoom H2 out front but close in, sync in post, tough combo to beat.


----------



## FMEng

If you can tell me which of the mix busses you want to send to the camera, and which output you'd like to use, I can help you with routing.

Keep in mind that the PA mix for the room may not be well balanced for recording. It indeed might be very hot with lead vocal.


----------



## TimMc

If you are using "Direct Output" you are using the wrong thing. Direct output is a PER CHANNEL scheme to send each channel to a DAW or other multi-track recording device.

Try @pbansen 's advice and build the mix you want for video over headphones. You'll want this mix to be post fader so make sure you have each channel's fader in position in the main mix (and unmuted, DCA up, etc) before going to send on faders.

Take up the offer of @FMEng if you need help getting the output routed.


----------



## pbansen

TimMc said:


> If you are using "Direct Output" you are using the wrong thing. Direct output is a PER CHANNEL scheme to send each channel to a DAW or other multi-track recording device.



I don't think that's it, Tim, although you're exactly right about direct outs function and purpose. I think he's got a routing issue and there's nothing routed to the output he's using except that one channel with the lead. On my X32 Rack, the default Main L/R is on the 7&8 XLR outs, but on an X32 board. the 15/16 XLR outs are the default for those, so my directions were a little flawed. There's good assistance offered here and if he hasn't figured it out by now, we should be able to provide the guidance he needs.


----------



## jonliles

Search for how to Create a Broadcast Mix and how to Mix with a Matrix.

I happen to like the host of #AscensionTechTuesday. Here are some of his youtube links:

Link for creating a broadcast (post fade) mix: 


Mixing with Matrices. 


Setting up Sub mixes:


Link for Starting from Scratch: 


Linking X32s:


----------



## taneglaus

I'm glad someone mentioned the full size x32 uses outputs 15 & 16 for default mains output.

The x32 Rack, Producer, & I believe Compact versions use outputs 7 & 8 as default stereo outs.

You might consider doing a master reset to factory defaults first. That way you're starting with a clean slate.


----------



## pbansen

taneglaus said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned the full size x32 uses outputs 15 & 16 for default mains output.
> 
> The x32 Rack, Producer, & I believe Compact versions use outputs 7 & 8 as default stereo outs.
> 
> You might consider doing a master reset to factory defaults first. That way you're starting with a clean slate.



Excellent idea - then at least you know what you're starting with.

Yeah, I kind of muffed it at first because I work with an X32 Rack and the default main outs are XLR's 7 and 8, but then I realized that a full X32 has 16 XLR outs with #'s 15 and 16 the default main L/R.

The OP has not reappeared, so presumably he figured something out.


----------



## bderuiter

JimOC_1 said:


> A zoom H2 out front but close in, sync in post, tough combo to beat.




I prefer to use the camera internal mics to get some of the room sound and then record the dry mic feeds on the X32 to the USB Drive. I then mix the two on post production.


----------



## josh88

bderuiter said:


> I prefer to use the camera internal mics to get some of the room sound and then record the dry mic feeds on the X32 to the USB Drive. I then mix the two on post production.


You can do exactly that, but get better sound for the room from the Zoom, or any other device. I use a tascam dr-40 because it can run multi tracks and use it's dual mic set up as well as taking an input feed from a board and then you've got multiple tracks saved that you can mix however you'd like and at a better quality than any on board mic.


----------



## DannyDepac

I'm trying out a couple of these suggestions and I will get back to you guys. Thank you so much for the help. All of you


----------

